# EVGA owners: Does K-boost help?



## lucasbytegenius

So in the EVGA Precision X or whatever there's an option called K-boost, which supposedly locks the voltages and GPU frequency to the ones you specify, instead of scaling up and down depending on the need.

Have you guys seen any improvements using this feature or is it just best left off?


----------



## turbobooster

i used it on a gtx 670 from evga, ant i never use it again.
i dident see any approvement. only worse working of the videocard.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

turbobooster said:


> i used it on a gtx 670 from evga, ant i never use it again.
> i dident see any approvement. only worse working of the videocard.



"Worse working"? What sort of "worse working"?


----------



## turbobooster

lucasbytegenius said:


> "Worse working"? What sort of "worse working"?



now not really worse working , but it just forces the card to run all the time at the speed it is going to run at load so the gpu will run hotter even if you are doing nothing and use more power.


----------



## Okedokey

Its a funny thing to say.

I use it all the time.  My 580s are at 900 clock 1.15V, 50oC (wc).

Its actually funny, i monitor the 12V rail to 5 significant figures on my keyboard.

Right on full load it doesnt go below 12.000.  Idles on 12.001


----------



## Spesh

From a performance perspective, K boost is useful when running the heaven benchmark, but that's about it.


----------



## turbobooster

true, and for the rest it just puts youre card at word when it is doing nothing.


----------

